# As if I care



## Mesafalcon (Jul 17, 2015)

Thinking about doubts, trouts, and insideouts; 
I think I like rap, and I'm uncool,
rhyming cool with school,
but I am no pro;
I just type letters and go
here, there, and everywhere, 
as if I care.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 17, 2015)

The writer doth protest too much!  You take time to critique others, to read and write acrostics, to dig deeper into the observations of other writers and to ask questions.  Why would you do these things if you didn't care?  We all throw spaghetti on occasion to see what sticks and it is surprising how much of it sticks to the flinger.  You manage to infuse humour, a droll bit of wit, and a hint of Lewis Carroll's zaniness in eight lines.  Quaint and entertaining with plenty of evidence that you do care.

- Darkkin, the Tedious


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 17, 2015)

Is amuetur intentional?

Best line ever:
Only an amuetur would rhyme cool with school
Damn it, I just did

7.13336729/10


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 17, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> The writer doth protest too much!  You take time to critique others, to read and write acrostics, to dig deeper into the observations of other writers and to ask questions.  Why would you do these things if you didn't care?



So, many answers to this, I will just have to mix or combine thoughts. 

I don't give Critiques in the full sense of the word. I read posts that take one minute or less to read, and make a brief comment. You Can't call that a proper Critique, can you? 

I'll leave it at that one, not to get too deep with it. 

I am all about ryhmes, if some subconscious comes out in the process. Meh.


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, whatever. I liked it because it made me laugh. :encouragement:


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 17, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Well, whatever. I liked it because it made me laugh. :encouragement:



Cool. Thats all I want. 

Thanks. It isnt all so serious. Im not to into seriousness.


----------



## Patrick (Jul 18, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> Thinking about doubts, trouts, and insideouts;
> I think I like rap, and I'm uncool,
> rhyming cool with school,
> but I am no pro;
> ...



Just a quick edit, such as I've performed above, would improve the poem, and the grammatical changes are necessary.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jul 18, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Just a quick edit, such as I've performed above, would improve the poem, and the grammatical changes are necessary.



Sure, I guess so.

Aiight.


----------

